# Coffee Corner



## AdzJackson (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm sure I did one of these a while back, however I have since bought a house with a larger kitchen, meaning my coffee space percentage increased!

This led to the purchase of a Sage DB, love this! The SJ was ugly and didn't make the cut for the new kitchen, so I'm told... However the Mignon was decidedly classier and allowed in.

A shelf went up to store 'all of that clutter' and finally a Wilfa has managed to slip under the radar and landed on the end, there may be some boundary dispute, coffee corner legally ends under the shelf, however I think an agreement has been reached!

For now this is the perfect set-up for me and I'm still on a learning curve, now more with the tasting and finer stuff, rather than the technical


















Adam


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

AdzJackson said:


> I'm sure I did one of these a while back, however I have since bought a house with a larger kitchen, meaning my coffee space percentage increased!
> 
> This led to the purchase of a Sage DB, love this! The SJ was ugly and didn't make the cut for the new kitchen, so I'm told... However the Mignon was decidedly classier and allowed in.
> 
> ...


Go with the +/- 10% allowance you find on most things and I think you'll be fine  great looking setup. The DB is a fine figure of beauty


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Shelf looks cool above - suits the db well 

Well played on slipping the wilfa under the radar - you'll have to teach me that trick


----------



## AdzJackson (Jun 3, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Shelf looks cool above - suits the db well
> 
> Well played on slipping the wilfa under the radar - you'll have to teach me that trick


I find it helps if we've just got back from a trip away filled with new clothes, I then manage to fit a man present in!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a bit surprised no one has commented on your bar towel . . . and lack of embroidery . . .


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## AdzJackson (Jun 3, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I'm a bit surprised no one has commented on your bar towel . . . and lack of embroidery . . .


I'm afraid my bar towel is nothing more than a shameful microfibre cloth! It doesn't deserve embroidery!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks a nice setup

could use a little attention in the cleaning department though







https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28316-Coffee-cleanliness-is-next-to-godliness

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28316-Coffee-cleanliness-is-next-to-godliness


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

AdzJackson said:


> I'm sure I did one of these a while back, however I have since bought a house with a larger kitchen, meaning my coffee space percentage increased!
> 
> This led to the purchase of a Sage DB, love this! The SJ was ugly and didn't make the cut for the new kitchen, so I'm told... However the Mignon was decidedly classier and allowed in.
> 
> ...


What a good idea re your shelf. Very flexible storage.


----------

